# Adding zones where it's not exactly easy



## Dtlantzy (Jun 15, 2019)

So here's my dilemma. My backyard does not get enough water with one zone so I want to add a second and possibly third zone. My manifold and valves are all in the front yard, and I have a single 3/4" run of poly pipe to the backyard where it connects to the first sprinkler in line. It's not really feasible to extend from the front yard manifold with new pipe, so my question is sort of two or three-fold. Can I just extend off the main manifold and use this 3/4" pipe instead and where the first sprinkler is in the backyard, add a couple more valves that then extend to an additional 2-3 zones I add? Or can I just add sprinklers to the current zone in the back, but then I risk lower pressure, weaker watering, etc?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

What's your supply gpm and pressure? How long is that 3/4" poly line? I'm assuming that's connected to one of your zone valves. How many gpm does that backyard zone use now? You would need to lookup each sprinkler/nozzle to figure it out. If you can find out that information, then you'll know if you can just add some sprinklers.

You probably could use that poly pipe as a mainline instead for a separate controller and valve system in the backyard. You'd want to make sure the pipe has a rating double your water pressure.

If you wanted to add new valves to your existing controller, you would have to run a control wire all the way to the new valves, which I'm guessing you don't want to do.


----------

